# Partnerspieler auf alleria suchen nach mitstreiter/in



## Mageleo (23. April 2014)

Hallo ich und meine Partnerin suchen auf alleria mit eigener Gilde  allianz mitspieler/in zum zusammen spielen
Wir sind momentan dabei eine Priesterin(diszi) und Krieger (tank) auf 90 zu bringen würden aber gerne mal eine größere gemeinschaft aufbauen
wenn ihr interesse habt dann meldet euch bitte 
wir sind auf den
Server-Alleria 
Fraktion Allianz


----------



## Mageleo (27. April 2014)

Wir sucheb immer noch


----------



## Mageleo (16. Mai 2014)

Mageleo schrieb:


> Wir sucheb immer noch


----------



## insanecriz (29. Juni 2014)

Wenn ihr noch wen sucht dann melde ich freiwillig    ihr werdet wahrscheinlich schon 90 sein also können wir gemeinsam Raiden und sonst was, sonst lvln wir^^


----------

